# Another crusty 5 speed



## prewarmachine (Apr 4, 2021)

Just stumbled on this Feb 1969 Stingray yesterday morning. Almost exactly like the orange krate and cotton picker found months ago, this had been hung in a barn for 35 years.
Has the original slik. Appears to be decent paint hiding under the dirt and grime. Going to need some love, but should be a fun project.


----------



## nick tures (Apr 4, 2021)

nice find, good luck on the project, lets see some after pics to ...


----------



## kostnerave (Apr 5, 2021)

This bike could have been a fenderless model with dealer installed fenders, judging by the brace mounting hardware on the rear fender. I always thought the fenderless five speed looked cool! It has the second version of the '69 only shifter handle, as well. That's a nice project.


----------



## JLF (Apr 7, 2021)

Very nice find!


----------

